# UK Fiancé Visa - Moroccan partner



## Chloebmrobertson (Jan 3, 2021)

I am about to start a process with my partner who is from Morocco to apply for a fiancé visa with the intention of getting married when he arrives. 
would love to speak to people who have started the process or maybe completed the process.


----------

